# Bluegreen at Tradewinds (St Pete Beach)



## Carta (Dec 2, 2014)

We r going in October...Have u stayed? Pros & cons? ......Reviews r Great


----------



## Jim Bryan (Dec 3, 2014)

I believe you are actually going to be in the Sirata Beach Resort
http://www.sirata.com/


----------



## Carta (Dec 3, 2014)

Jim Bryan said:


> I believe you are actually going to be in the Sirata Beach Resort
> http://www.sirata.com/



Not according to my confirmation...I think another name would be:::: Tradewinds Island Resorts on St Pete Beach


----------



## theo (Dec 3, 2014)

*Let's just GUESS the resort name and / or its' address...*



Carta said:


> Not according to my confirmation...I think another name would be:::: Tradewinds Island Resorts on St Pete Beach



Is this perhaps a place formerly (...and maybe even currently) known as *Breckenridge Club at Tradewinds*? RCI resort #0004? 
Is the address (which is that of the above identified facility) 5700 Gulf Boulevard in St. Pete Beach? Surely your "confirmation" provides at least an address? 

I haven't stayed there and don't know the place in any event so, with the above specific questions being posed, I'm out of this guessing game.


----------



## tashamen (Dec 3, 2014)

theo said:


> Is this perhaps a place formerly (...and maybe even currently) known as *Breckenridge Club at Tradewinds*? RCI resort #0004?
> Is the address (which is that of the above identified facility) 5700 Gulf Boulevard in St. Pete Beach? Surely your "confirmation" provides at least an address?
> 
> I haven't stayed there and don't know the place in any event so, with the above specific questions being posed, I'm out of this guessing game.



Breckenridge Club at Tradewinds was the first ts I ever stayed in, quite a long time ago.  I don't think it's a ts any longer, but one or more of the other Tradewinds properties may be.  In any case, the entire complex was very nice, on a nice beach, and with a decent selection of restaurants within the properties, and others closeby.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Dec 4, 2014)

I believe you check in at the Tradewinds Island Grand and stay at the timeshare next door.


Resort Description
The Breckenridge Club at TradeWinds Resort is part of the TradeWinds complex on St. Pete Beach, located along Florida's popular Suncoast. Virtually all water sports are found here. Swim in the Gulf or enjoy one of the resort's four pools. Jog on the beach or get a real workout at the resort's on-site health club, Body Works. Just minutes from the resort, you can enjoy attractions, such as Busch Gardens, the Salvador Dali Museum, the Pier, and the Tropicana Field. Walt Disney World(R) and Sea World are within a two-hour drive.


----------



## Carta (Dec 4, 2014)

Here's the address: 5500 Gulf Blvd.........St Pete Beach,FL.................."Bluegreen at Tradewinds"


----------



## silentg (Dec 4, 2014)

http://www.orlando.com/Hotels/Details/56462#reviews


----------



## hcarman (Dec 4, 2014)

Carta said:


> We r going in October...Have u stayed? Pros & cons? ......Reviews r Great



We have stayed at this property 3 times.  In fact, we just got back from a Thanksgiving stay at the resort.  Great location and the timeshare is part of a large resort complex with lots of ammenities.  Did you exchange into this property or book through Bluegreen?  As other reviewers stated - the units are in the Breckenridge building.

I would be glad to answer any specific questions you might have.


----------



## Carta (Dec 5, 2014)

hcarman said:


> We have stayed at this property 3 times.  In fact, we just got back from a Thanksgiving stay at the resort.  Great location and the timeshare is part of a large resort complex with lots of ammenities.  Did you exchange into this property or book through Bluegreen?  As other reviewers stated - the units are in the Breckenridge building.
> 
> I would be glad to answer any specific questions you might have.



thx...I'll pm you


----------



## cedars (Dec 6, 2014)

We have a condo nearby- great location and lots to do in area. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## akp (Feb 22, 2015)

I've got a stay booked for next December 2015 using Bluegreen points.  

Does anyone know the difference between the standard rooms and the deluxe?


----------



## ronandjoan (Feb 23, 2015)

tashamen said:


> Breckenridge Club at Tradewinds was the first ts I ever stayed in, quite a long time ago.  .



When I read this, I thought maybe I had written it!  :rofl:

It was our very first exchange and totally sold us on timeshares!  We went home after that week and started buying on eBay -- and, as they say,the rest is history.


----------



## MrockStar (Feb 26, 2015)

The delux rooms have a balcony the stard room have a window.


----------

